

HN type sites for other industries? - base2john

Wondering, do other industries have Hacker news type sites? Quick, fresh, open type listings?
======
coderdude
There's HackerMed for Biology and medical hackers: <http://hackermed.com/>

~~~
base2john
That's great thanks, actually the industry I was most interested in reading
more about

